# My beautiful lucky golden Penny



## Rentz (Dec 1, 2012)

So sad, and I can't stop crying. My beautiful baby left us wayyyyy too soon. At only 9 months, she collapsed this weekend. Thankfully, she had no pain and seemed to go instantaneously. Although she was sick, being treated for either SRMA or EME (immune related diseases) I thought we'd have more time. I only joined this site recently, looking for answers a few months ago when she first showed signs of illness but I find great comfort in knowing that I am not the only one who believes this is equally as bad as losing a child. She is my child, my baby, my sweet little Penny. My heart is forever broken.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Nine months is just tragic. Rest in Peace Penny.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you! Life is not fair when you lose a beautiful girl at nine months old. Very tragic, sleep softly sweet Penny. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss of your Puppy Penny. I can't imagine losing one that young. My heart breaks for you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. It is such a painful thing to go through. I hope you are able to open your heart to another golden when the time is right. A golden puppy will keep you very busy. Just try not to compare and enjoy the differences in every dog.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness. I am so sorry about your puppy Penny. She was way too young. Cherish the fun and sweetness you enjoyed during her short life. Rest peacefully sweet Penny.
Carol


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry. 9 months is so unfair.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of sweet Penny. It is so unfair to loose her at such a young age!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, nine months old, that is tragic. She is beautiful and looks like a little angel. I am so sorry, that just isn't fair.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Thinking of of you and I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

There are just no words. Know that she will watch over you and would not want your heart to be broken forever. She would want you to have loved her so much that your life would be incomplete without another Golden girl to cherish. Which is probably true, by the way.

Peace be with you.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't know what to say but offer you my condolences. I cannot imagine the heartbreak you are going through. I am so deeply sorry.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost her so soon and so suddenly. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss of sweet little Penny! Life is not fair sometimes, and I'm sorry you did not have much more time with your little girl. ((HUGS))


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! 9 months... dont even know what to say!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Penny. It's so hard, especially when her life with you is just beginning. You are in our prayers. Run free and play hard dear Penny. Many Golden friends are waiting to play with you at the Bridge.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss, just heartbreaking. We lost our girl at 3...but 9 months is absolutely unimaginable  Even though your time together was short it must have been a very special friendship. So sorry you didn't get more time with precious Penny. Run free sweet girl!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so so sorry. Nine months old--it's hard to make sense of that. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Penny! There are no words to express how unfair it is that you only had her for such a short time. We are here for you...


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

It is so sad and just devastating that you lost her at such a young age. Way, way too young. I am so sorry and am praying for you.

Penny was a beautiful girl.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

oh dear, so very sorry to hear about your beautiful young Penny.

Rest In Peace Penny


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

so heartbreaking... im so sorry for your loss


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rentz*



Rentz said:


> So sad, and I can't stop crying. My beautiful baby left us wayyyyy too soon. At only 9 months, she collapsed this weekend. Thankfully, she had no pain and seemed to go instantaneously. Although she was sick, being treated for either SRMA or EME (immune related diseases) I thought we'd have more time. I only joined this site recently, looking for answers a few months ago when she first showed signs of illness but I find great comfort in knowing that I am not the only one who believes this is equally as bad as losing a child. She is my child, my baby, my sweet little Penny. My heart is forever broken.


Rentz

I can't even begin to tell you HOW SORRY I am that you lost Penny. That is just so awful!! If you want to email me the date that Penny went to the Rainbow Bridge, I will put her on the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List. I am sure that my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of her!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

How awful! I'm so terribly sorry! ♥


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Years ago I lost a dog at 9 months to an accident. I think it is so hard to lose them when they are so young. Hugs!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

OMG , how can that be?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rentz*

RENTZ

I can't express how sorry I am about your precious baby.
I'm posting her picture for you and I've added her to
the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
Rest in peace, sweet Angel!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...135202-my-beautiful-lucky-golden-penny-3.html


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss...9 months is my little Liza's age, horrible...


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

There are no words. I'm so sorry for your loss...she was way to young!!!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

May your heart and soul find peace and comfort.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl way before her time.

My heart goes out to you.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for you loss of Penny, far too young to go to the bridge, but she will be well looked after by all our bridge dogs.

Run free, play hard with new friends and sleep so softly Penny


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

That is so tragic. So sorry for your loss. Hugs..


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your sweet baby Penny.


----------



## CRidall (Jan 2, 2013)

*I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful dog Penny. I know how you feel i to recently on (jan.14th) lost my 7 yr. old Jackson. He was the love of my life, & i to cry every day for him. It's so hard to come home & he's not there to greet me. I now have no one to walk with, i miss him so very much. My thoughts are with you at this awful time. God Bless you & your sweet baby!!!*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, it must be so awful for you. Our thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time.


----------



## Rentz (Dec 1, 2012)

*Thank you thank you*

Words cannot express how grateful I am for everyones kind words and prayers. It brings me so much comfort to know that my little girl is surrounded by such love and companionship in heaven. Thank you all SOOOO much!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

*So sorry*

There are no words to describe what you must be feeling, my heart goes out to you, such a pretty girl!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. 9 months is way too young. Cherish all the good times you had together. RIP sweet Penny.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your devastating loss of sweet, little Penny. It is heartbreaking to lose them at any age but so young it is unbearable. Hugs.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Such a devastating loss of your lucky Penny. How lucky she was to have you in her life. May she rest in peace. Wishing you strength.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak.
Kodi always seemed to enjoy "coaching" younger dogs, especially at our town "dog park."
I hope he has the privilege of befriending and "coaching" Penny at Rainbow Bridge.
*******************************************************
​


----------

